# Help with bookshelf speakers on a bookshelf for 2.1 system in larger room



## hitekguy (Feb 16, 2014)

I am looking for a little advice for bookshelf speakers to use in a 2.1 setup in a larger room and actually on a bookshelf.

For 25 years I had these old Pioneer 3 way floor speakers, with 12 inch woofers on some short stands. Rated at all of 40 watts, they sounded perfect to me in my small living room.

I built a new house and wanted a much cleaner look, so I had 5 Proficient ceiling speakers installed and got a sub. It sounds like . Not to mention the surround sound does nothing for me. I would much rather have 2 solid, clear left/right up front with the sub. Towers are out so looking at bookshelf speakers. Shelves are adjustable so probably can get near 15-18 inches tall before WAF kicks in.

The living room is wide open to the kitchen/dining area at the rear, with a space about 20 feet wide by about 30 deep. Seating position is 16 feet from the screen/ front speakers. 11 foot ceiling.

They will be used 80% TV , 10% Movies, 10% Music, mostly at lower volume levels.

I have a Polk PSW505 Sub and Yamaha RX-V473 AV Receiver.

I am looking at front ported because they will be on the bookshelf. I am leaning toward speakers that I can try in my home for 30 days and return if I don’t like them. Such as:

HTD Level 2
HTD Level 3
Wave Crest HVL-1

Any other suggestions?

Mike


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

What is the max budget?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Svs ultra bookshelf speakers $499 I think and just under 15" high plus in home trial.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

hitekguy said:


> I am looking at front ported because they will be on the bookshelf. I am leaning toward speakers that I can try in my home for 30 days and return if I don’t like them. Such as:
> 
> HTD Level 2
> HTD Level 3
> Wave Crest HVL-1


I reviewed the Level 2's and HVL-1's, so if you want to get an idea of what each is capable of those links might be helpful.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

MusicDirect has a 30 day return policy

Focal 705V - and they sound and look nice
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-41245-focal-chorus-705v-bookshelf-speakers-pr.aspx

I much prefer them over the Level Three/Two speakers


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

B- one said:


> Svs ultra bookshelf speakers $499 I think and just under 15" high plus in home
> trial.


They are $499 each - that would be $1000
http://www.svsound.com/speakers/Ultra-Bookshelf#.UwK77vldUpY


----------



## hitekguy (Feb 16, 2014)

zieglj01, the max budget is probably around $750 for the pair. 

The SVS ultras are a bit steep and still rear ported.

Jman, I have read those reviews, and that's part of the reason they are on my list.

As for the 705V, both the wife and I are still on the fence about the look. That grill doesn't do much for either of us. I will keep reading on those.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

hitekguy said:


> zieglj01, the max budget is probably around $750 for the pair.
> 
> As for the 705V, both the wife and I are still on the fence about the look. That grill doesn't do much for either of us. I will keep reading on those.


Just remember, that even an ugly duck can swim.

Also, look at NHT Classic Two - they are sealed - and they are nice/good
Plus 30 day trial
http://www.nhthifi.com/Two-Black?sc=12&category=3772

And KEF Q300 - front ported - and 30 day trial
http://www.kefdirect.com/q300-bookshelf-loudspeaker.html


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

hitekguy said:


> zieglj01, the max budget is probably around $750 for the pair.
> 
> As for the 705V, both the wife and I are still on the fence about the look. That grill doesn't do much for either of us. I will keep reading on those.


However, there is a newer Focal model - the 706
It is bigger, and will carry better in a larger room
Also, you get a nice looking grill
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-132699-focal-chorus-706-bookshelf-speakers-pr.aspx


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

The NHT Two are nice... but I think that space might be asking a bit much of them.


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

Sonnie has a GREAT set of Carnegie Acoustics CSB-1 pair and a CSC-1 center channel for sale in the classifieds here that should work great for you and under budget at $650 shipped. Downfalls for your requirements...no 30 day trial and are rear ported, but Sonnie has his installed in a similar cabinet as yours and from the sounds of it had no issues. Worth considering, imho.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rnegie-acoustics-csb-1-pair-csc-1-center.html


----------



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

You are asking a lot of any bookshelf speaker to fill the space you have.............especially if they have to "sit" on the bookshelf.

The suggestions made so far are very good - another one to consider ( although rear ported, it can be plugged with a bung) Arx A1b


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

zieglj01 said:


> They are $499 each - that would be $1000 http://www.svsound.com/speakers/Ultra-Bookshelf#.UwK77vldUpY


Thanks for putting the each.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

OKLAGMCRUISER said:


> Sonnie has a GREAT set of Carnegie Acoustics CSB-1 pair and a CSC-1 center channel for sale in the classifieds here that should work great for you and under budget at $650 shipped. Downfalls for your requirements...no 30 day trial and are rear ported, but Sonnie has his installed in a similar cabinet as yours and from the sounds of it had no issues. Worth considering, imho. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/classifieds-speakers-subwoofers/71379-carnegie-acoustics-csb-1-pair-csc-1-center.html


+1


----------



## hitekguy (Feb 16, 2014)

OKLAGMCRUISER said:


> Sonnie has a GREAT set of Carnegie Acoustics CSB-1 pair and a CSC-1 center channel for sale in the classifieds here that should work great for you and under budget at $650 shipped. Downfalls for your requirements...no 30 day trial and are rear ported, but Sonnie has his installed in a similar cabinet as yours and from the sounds of it had no issues. Worth considering, imho.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/classifieds-speakers-subwoofers/71379-carnegie-acoustics-csb-1-pair-csc-1-center.html



Thanks, but besides being used and not returnable, I am not looking for a center channel . I don't have a wide enough space for most centers. However with some of these $150 speakers I am considering getting 3 for a matching lcr.

Mike


----------



## hitekguy (Feb 16, 2014)

padgman1 said:


> You are asking a lot of any bookshelf speaker to fill the space you have.............especially if they have to "sit" on the bookshelf.
> 
> The suggestions made so far are very good - another one to consider ( although rear ported, it can be plugged with a bung) Arx A1b



As for the "filling the space" comments, I hear what you are saying, but I have a sub and even my ceiling speakers produce enough volume. I sit close enough that I think a quality pair or lcr will be enough for our needs. We don't really do the action flick emersion thing.

I had looked at the Arx A1b before and forgot about plugging the port. I think Jman did a review of them also.

I appreciate all the suggestions.

Mike


----------



## hitekguy (Feb 16, 2014)

After researching and reading tons of reviews I have narrowed it down to Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 or CMT-340. I prefer the 340s and the wife wants the smaller 170s.

Mike


----------

